# Pileated Woodpecker



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

My parents live in Northern Michigan and have a new friend that is tearing up the cedar tree's on the front of the house These are cedar trees and this woodpecker is digging holes 2-4 inches deep. Clearly there are buggs in the tree or he wouldnt waste all that energy banging away. So they have tried:

Duct Tape
pie pans banging in the wind
Owl decoys
WD-40 

AT this point they are worried that any more holes will kill the tree and they dont want to have this happen. 

Any good ideas to rid them of this coool but damaging bird ASAP?

PS are these things protected ?


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

the woodpecker is drilling for sap probably on the sunny side of the tree. it will not kill the tree. he will leave come spring . other methods include

During colder months try providing suet cakes near damaged buildings to draw the birds away from the house. Some experts do not recommend this method. If providing suet seems to make the problem worse discontinue using this method


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

double trouble said:


> the woodpecker is drilling for sap probably on the sunny side of the tree. it will not kill the tree. he will leave come spring . other methods include
> 
> During colder months try providing suet cakes near damaged buildings to draw the birds away from the house. Some experts do not recommend this method. If providing suet seems to make the problem worse discontinue using this method


You should see the holes on these tree's, I would be willing to bet they will die. 2-4 inches in diamiter and depth up and down the west side of the cedar trees. I understand the SAP thing but dang these guys are really distroying the tree. 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes they are protected. All song birds, game bird and migratory birds are protected. The only birds that I am aware of in MI where there is no protection are the English House Sparrow, and the European Starling. Both of these birds are not native to the USA and are considered a nuisance


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

chinamigarden said:


> Yes they are protected. All song birds, game bird and migratory birds are protected. The only birds that I am aware of in MI where there is no protection are the English House Sparrow, and the European Starling. Both of these birds are not native to the USA and are considered a nuisance


 I see them all the time.And you bet they are a Nuisance BIG Time.Mich


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

they taste like chicken


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Crowhunter said:


> they taste like chicken


Want one ? You go 1st :lol:,mich


----------

